# Omnisphere 2 Volume Drop Issue



## catsass (Feb 23, 2017)

I am experiencing an odd issue with Omnisphere 2.
What occurs, for seemingly no reason, is the volume will drop to a nearly inaudible level. This does not occur exclusively during playback. It will occur when simply auditioning patches in an idle project. If I close the project and reopen it, the volume level is fine - but not for long. If I remove Omnisphere from the track, and then add it back, the volume is fine again - but not for long.

I am at my wits end trying to troubleshoot this issue, as it has rendered Omnisphere 2 unusable for me.

Info:
Win7 Professional x64
Cubase 9 (the issue is present in 8.5 as well)
Omnisphere 2 is current with all updates installed

Any ideas? I have not contacted support yet. I thought I would run it past you fine folks first.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 23, 2017)

That is pretty weird. What's your MIDI controller? Try having it disconnected and see if the issue happens again. If it doesn't, it could be that your controller is sending spurious messages for either CC7 or CC11, which Omnisphere by default recognizes...

It's also easy to go to Multi>Mixer tab in Omni and see if Level sliders drop down when the volume cut happens. That would be the smoking gun.


----------



## catsass (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for the reply!
I am using a Komplete Kontrol S49.
No change in the Omni level sliders in the Multi>Mixer tab when the level drops. Truly bizarre!


----------

